# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Gab es berhaupt gute Vorlesungen im Studium?

## anna1708

Ich frage mich gerade rckblickend auf mein studium, welche vorlesungen mir am meisten gebracht haben, d.h. von denen ich wirklich profitiert habe. leider muss ich sagen, dass mir kaum eine vorlesung einfllt, dabei war ich bis fast bis zum letzten semester eine sehr eifrige vorlesungs-besucherin. aber es gibt kaum eine, von der ich sagen kann, die htte sich gelohnt. Wenn ich z.b. an elendige biochemie-vorlesungen aus dem dritten semester denke oder selbst solche ber werkstoffkundliche aspekte in den hheren semestern... im nachhinein denke ich,d as war verschwendete zeit. wie sieht das bei euch aus? hattet ihr viele vorlesungen, von denen ihr sagt, ja, die war super, da habe ich was mitgenommen?

----------


## jan_mediklin

Einige der Chirurgie-Vorlesungen finde ich bei uns ganz gut, auch die HNO ist interessant (hoppla, sind ja keine Zahn-Fcher  :Grinnnss!:  ) . Aber bei der Vorklinik gebe ich dir recht. Da ist nicht viel von Biochemie und Co. hngen geblieben.

----------


## baugruen

bh. ich htte mir auch die meisten vorlesgungen sparen knnen. aber dann htte man sich eben auch nicht mit freunden treffen knnen usw. kann man dann gleich ein fernstudium draus machen

----------

